# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Mais um skimmer diy (psk2500)

## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá a todos. 
Vou montar um novo aquário mas como sou eu que faz aqui a bricolage estou a montar aos poucos já fiz o aquário e umas rochas diy personalizadas que estão na cura depois irei colocar fotos, por agora aqui vai o escumador....só espero que o venturi funcione porque só testei com agua da torneira....
Fotos:




Medidas
Diametro:
Tubo acrilico exterior 15cm
Tubo acrilico interior do copo 9cm
Altura 55cm
A bomba é de 1100l\h com venturi e uns furos na turbina (ainda tentei fazer uma turbina de agulhas com uma bioball mas ficava pesada e dava pouco rendimento)
O resto é tubo de pvc e torneira de esfera de 32mm e os encaixes são uniões de mangueira .Obtei em por tubo de mangueira nas uniões da bomba porque acaba por ser compatível com quase todas as bombas.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola a todos ola amigo amigo Ricardo
Parece estar 5 estrelas  :Palmas:  
so depois de trabalhar e que se ve a porcaria que tira
se der resultado temos de fazer um com mais cabedal para o meu aqua 
que o que meu tenho esta a ficar fraco  :yb624:  
Ainda bem que tens jeito para a coisa 
e tambem ainda bem que estas perto de mim que assim ja sei quem vou chatiar para fazer um reactor de kalk.  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Amigo Henrique estarei aqui sempre pronto a ajudar o reactor de kalk é o proximo passo ja sei que tenho que contar com 2 então :yb624:   :yb624:   :SbOk:

----------


## Rui da Silva

sim senhor, se trabalhar tão bem como o aspecto do mesmo, tens escumação garantida! :Palmas:

----------


## LuisNobre

essa bomba n e da marca JAD ?????? porque eu tenhu o meu escumador a trabalhar com uma bomba igualzinha a essa ate veio com aquele engate para as mangueiras para por na saida de agua e o meu funciona muito bem...esta muito fixe o teu escumador :Palmas:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas
tenho uma critica, porque o topo do escumador está plano?
assim perdes rendimento pois dificultas a subida das micro bolhas, eu tentava retirar esse topo e punha um em arredondado, mas de resto parece bem

----------


## David A. Pereira

Boas,
 :tutasla:  
Tem muito bom aspecto, sim senhor... :Palmas:   :Pracima:   :Palmas:  , mas sou da mesma opinião do Cesar Pinto, quanto ao topo plano, mas não há nada como o teste.
Quando o testares põe umas fotos, fiquei bastante curioso para o ver escumar.  Boa Sorte para o teste.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Muito obrigado a todos......de facto tambem pensei no topo mas só consegui arranjar acrilico assim em tubo ainda pensei em por tipo um "funil grande invertido" mas acabava por ferir a estetica do escumador....vamos ver depois como corre a escumação, poderei ter que modificar algumas coisas. Depois irei colocar fotos, desde já muito obrigado pelas opinioes...

----------


## Cesar Pinto

isso é muito simples de fazer,
poes o acrilico no forno a 120º durante uns minutos e depois poes o acrilico em cima do tubo ( corpo do escumador ) e com um pano enrolado em forma de bola precionas o acrilico ate arrefecer e ficas com esse acrilico arredondado

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá amigos como prometido aqui deixo algumas fotos do escumador já a funcionar no novo aquário.





Estas são fotos com 2 dias de funcionamento.Até ver penso não necessitar de alteração.Estou a preparar o setup do aquário depois irei colocar

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Ricardo. :Palmas:  


Estou a ver muitas bolhas na sump não terá uma fuga?

A meu ver a sump esta muito cheia e isso tem influencia no trabalhar do escumador ,poderás vazar um pouco a sump ou colocares algo por baixo do escumador para este não ficar todo dentro de agua.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Tal como o Rogério disse está aí qualquer coisa que não está bem, isso tem de fazer bolhas mas é dentro do tubo do escumador.
Com a água a esse nível no corpo do escumador a espuma era para sair pelo tecto :yb624:  .

Por norma o nível da água dentro do corpo do escumador devia andar pelo nível superior do corpo do escumador, isto mesmo com um escumador externo.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boa tarde....
as bolhas que se vêm são do tubo de descarga que vem do aquario que se pode verificar na primeira foto mais ou menos a meio do escumador dá a sensação de ser fuga ,acabei por prender o tubo que é maleável  ali se nao o gajo nao parava quieto...tenho que arranjar um daqueles sacos para por na saida...mas tambem concordo em subir um pouco o escumador só ainda nao sei o que por no fundo.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ta porreiro o escumador.




> isso é muito simples de fazer,
> poes o acrilico no forno a 120º durante uns minutos e depois poes o acrilico em cima do tubo ( corpo do escumador ) e com um pano enrolado em forma de bola precionas o acrilico ate arrefecer e ficas com esse acrilico arredondado


Cesar isso de por a 120º é para que expessura de acrilico?

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola atodos
Olha Ricardo se quiseres passar por minha casa 
eu tenho cá um cepo de plastico que era o que eu tinha quando tive o mesmo problema na altura da sump
agora com cortei os vidros da sump não preciso dele
 e tem uma altura de 8 a 10 cm talvez resolvas o problema
se não tens de fazer como eu fiz descolar a sump e mandar cortar a altura que tens a mais.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Vou colocar uma foto melhor

o nivel da agua está até á rosca que divide o corpo do copo nao é assim que pertence?

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Essas bolhas todas não fazem barulho?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Ricardo.

Ok pensava que era uma fuga no escumador. :SbSourire2:  Mesmo assim são muitas bolhas a sair no returno.
Eu se fosse a ti colocava isso tudo em tubo de pvc com uma valvula para poder fecha-la um pouco e assim reduzia as bolhas e o barulho também.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

Cesar isso de por a 120º é para que expessura de acrilico?


eu costumo fazer os meus em acrilico de 5MM mas esta temperatura serve para qualquer espessura o que varia é o tempo de exposiçao a essa temperatura .
convem é meter um pano por baixo do acrilico para ele nao colar ao taboleiro do forno :yb665:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Cesar isso de por a 120º é para que expessura de acrilico?
> 
> 
> eu costumo fazer os meus em acrilico de 5MM mas esta temperatura serve para qualquer espessura o que varia é o tempo de exposiçao a essa temperatura .
> convem é meter um pano por baixo do acrilico para ele nao colar ao taboleiro do forno



Oi Cesar.

Agora também es padeiro. :yb624:  

Eu quando fiz o meu escumador DIY usei um pequeno forno velho que a minha mãe tinha lá para casa ,mas agora uso uma pistola de ar quente.
É muito melhor porque não aquece na totalidade o acrilico ou pvc só o local que queremos e não fica com ondelações.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá
As bolhas não fazem muito barulho mas acabam por retirar matéria que deveria ser retirada pelo escumador.....vou subir o escumador e arranjar maneira de acabar com elas, depois actualizo o topico.Muito obrigado pelas dicas.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

Rogerio
parece que tambem já foste :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
já me lembrei disso ( pistola de ar quente ) só ainda nao esperimentei porque nao tenho nenhuma por perto :Admirado:   :Admirado:   agora já sei que resulta
e já nao vou gastar dinheiro a toa  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá a todos.
Acabei por improvisar, coloquei uma taparuere por baixo pelo menos por agora para poder testar. O nivel de agua dentro do corpo do escumador está como mostra a foto...gostaria de saber se é assim que pertence????

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Ricardo.

Como esse escumador é um DIY não há referencias nem tabelas tens que ser tu a ver qual a maneira que ele trabalhe melhor por tentativa ,só se for uma copia de um de marca é que as regras são iguais. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

ok Rogerio obrigado pelas dicas....mas assim a olhares para ele fazias alguma modificação?

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

No meu deltec a espuma tem de estar no inicio do copo. Penso que se mudasses para uma bomba aquabee 2000L/H teriam melhores resultados. O escumador está a ser alimentado por bomba ou por queda de água?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Ricardo.

Para fazer este escumador DIY basiaste-te em qual escumador de marca ,preciso de saber isto 1º para te dar algumas ideias.


Noto que esta algo de errado no seu trabalhar ,só pode ser 2 coisas a bomba ou a venturi.
-A bomba ser fraca para as dimenções que estas a usar.
-A venturi pode estar mal feita e estar a fazer poucas bolhas.


Acho que deverias ter usado o tal funil cortado para molde ,para fazeres o topo do corpo ,essa placa liza de acrilico também não ajuda muito ás bolhas.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Para a construcção do skimmer basiei-me neste link:
http://www.acuaristas.cl/viewtopic.p...er=asc&start=0 as medidas dos tubos de acrilico estão por baixo das primeiras fotos que coloquei no topico, a bomba é de 1100l\h Boyu a turbina fiz como no link, o venturi deve estar bem feito porque puxa bem o ar e as bolhas dentro do corpo sao mesmo minusculas embora nas fotos se veja no topo bolhas grandes mas essas penso que sejam da entrada de agua que vem do aquario que é em tubo de 13mm, gostaria de saber qual a medida do tubo que alimenta o vosso escumador?

----------


## Carlos Dias

César não é para te desmoralizar mas parece-me que a bomba é muito fraca para o efeito, para o nível de água que tens no corpo do escumador já devia estar a deitar espuma, é que assim que levantas-te o dito, as bolhas no tubo deixaram de subir, para começar devias tentar uma bomba mais potente.

Quanto ao corpo de escumador ser plano não te rales com isso, não é condição necessária para fazer espuma, embora possa melhorar, o meu é plano e no entanto escuma tão bem ou mellhor que os outros que não são.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Ricardo.

Pois o erro é a bomba ,no desenho tem uma 2500L/h e tu usaste uma 1100L/h por isso falta pressao no escumador para a espuma chegar ao copo.

A meu ver uma bomba Eheim 2060 com 2400L/h dá prefeitamente.

Boa sorte
um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

carlos 
( César não é para te desmoralizar mas parece-me que a bomba é muito fraca para o efeito, para o nível de água que tens no corpo do escumador issso já devia estar a deitar espuma, é que assim que levantas-te o dito as bolhas no tubo deixaram de subir, para começar devias tentar uma bomba mais potente. )
deves de te ter enganado  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Xiiiii :yb624:  

Desculpa  :yb677:  queria dizer Ricardo :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas
Lá terei que investir......poderá ter influencia ter pouca materia organica visto que o aquario é muito recente e a agua ser toda nova?

----------


## JorgeMonteiro

e eu penso que a saida da bomba para o corpo do escumador  tem que ser do mesmo diametro se virem nao tem o mesmo diametro

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Jorge são do mesmo diametero, mas eu estava-me a referir ao tubo de entrada da agua que alimenta o escumador que vem do aquario o meu é de 13mm ou seja são os 3 de 13mm, nao sei se me faço entender.

----------


## JorgeMonteiro

o meu  e a propria bomba que poe agua la para dentro a minha e uma wave de 2000 l hora ja com turbina de agulhas de fabrica eu anterior estragulei  asaida da mesma e deitou menos bolhas la para dentro por isso e que digo que estejas a cometer um erro ,essas  bombas dao para tirar a ponteira  para aumentar o fluxo  boa sorte se esperimentares o que digo e so mais um leigo na agua salgada  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Sim acho que vou exprimentar...estas-te a referir á saida de agua da bomba não é?

----------


## JorgeMonteiro

sim tirar a ponteira que corta o caudal  e deixar a mais larga a entrar no escumador

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá
Jorge, aparentemente parece ter resultado cortei a saida da bomba e coloquei um tubo mais largo para não estrangular tanto....e pelo menos desde o meio dia de hoje já noto muito mais espuma no copo, vamos ver como se porta até amanha, obrigado pela dica :Olá: .
Depois coloco fotos.

----------


## JorgeMonteiro

espero que resulte podes tambem por os adaptadores  da mesma medida  da bomba  ,aqueles que se poem nos tubos de rega, se resultar eu apostaria numa bomba mais potente  a talvez a wave  de 2000  porque nao e muito cara ,boa sorte ate a manha

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá a todos 
Neste momento com as alterações feitas até agora penso que esta a melhorar, mais ainda vou tentar por mesh na turbina para ver se pode espumar mais...

----------


## JorgeMonteiro

pela foto que se  ve ainda tens  uma reducao tenta tirar essa  e poderas ter melhores resultados  e talvez com mech  tambem boa sorte e pelos visto as minhas dicas deram resultado :tutasla:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Sim ainda falta uma redução mas não vai adiantar muito porque teria que aumentar a entrada do tubo no corpo do escumador.....Mas muito obrigado pelas dicas... :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Ricardo.

Esta muito melhor só com uma bomba de 1100L/h se fosse uma de 2500L/h seria um BK igual ao meu.  :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Obrigado Rogério até ver penso que está pelo menos melhor do que estava.... a bomba até ver não vou mudar, isto claro só se ela se portar bem, o que ainda é cedo para dizer.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos :Olá:  
Através de alguma pesquisa decidi alterar o meu escumador com outra bomba mais potente visto que a antiga não estava com o rendimento necessário e então pus mãos á obra....
A construção é igual á dos Bubble King`s só muda o diâmetro dos tubos porque como ja tinha escumador não queria gastar mais dinheiro em acrílico e então só fiz algumas alterações, vou passar então ás fotos:

A bomba em questão é a ATI psk2500 MODIFICADA



As modificações que fiz foram estas:



O resultado final é este:



Fiz também um vídeo e posso dizer que ainda está em afinações porque devo ter que o subir mais, mas posso dizer que está a trabalhar á 7h e nem acredito no que os meus olhos vêm já retirou toda esta porcaria em 7h.

vídeo:
http://videos.sapo.pt/ruTJSF4ECMqaPWrVHnvZ

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas Ricardo.

Ficou um um bom aspecto, no entanto isso que tens no copo é essencialmente água.... Terás que o subir mais.

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá João
Sim.....também me parece que terei de subir um pouco mais como disse ainda esta em fase de afinação.

----------


## António Vitor

Muito bom...isso faz inveja a muitos escumadores vendidos na nossa praça!

Bom trabalho!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Ricardo.

Está com muito bom aspecto esse teu escumador. Uma afinadelazinha para essa espuma ser mais "seca" e ficas bem serviço. Na minha experiência as bombas dos escumadores trabalham bem a uns 20 cm da superfície.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas Antonio é bem verdade...tambem concordo contigo :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá José 
Neste momento esta a 25cm ja não tenho muito espaço de manobra não queria ter de passar para outro compartimento na sump onde o nivel de agua é mais baixo, mas se tiver que ser não tenho outra alternativa. :Olá:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas Ricardo

De facto isso está mesmo bom, o segredo dessas bombas é a grande caixa do corpo do rotor que premite uma boa mistura de ar.

Estou a construir um novo escumador, e vou utilizar o mesmo principio de funcionamento, só que estou a pensar em colocar duas bombas.

Foi uma boa ideia essa solução. :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá Carlos
É escumação certa....no meu caso teria que alterar o diâmetro do acrilico porque não iria suportar 2 bombas.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Pois no meu caso não vai ser problema, o tubo é de 250mm :yb624:  e vai ter pelo menos 500mm de altura.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos  :Olá:  
Vou colocar algumas fotos do escumador já com os acertos todos feitos, como todos sabem sempre demoram um pouco para que realmente fiquem a 100%. Posso dizer que por vezes com um pouco de paciência conseguimos melhores resultados a curto e a longo prazo do que se nos deixarmos levar pela falta de jeito que todos pensamos que temos :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e que nos leva á desistência de um determinado projecto.Quando comecei a pensar em montar um aquario nem sequer me passava pela cabeça que iria ser eu a fazer os aparelhos necessários para o manter.....

----------

